# Best 2 battery mod



## canocep66 (21/5/16)

hi everyone

I am on the market for a 2 battery mod and really would like to know from experienced vapers here, what will be the best 2 battery mod.
i admit sigelei 213 looks epic but is it really worth paying the extra R1000 for it over cuboid.
i mostly vape on temp control s316 and rarely go over 80watts. Portability is important for me,it should easily fit in my jeans pocket and shouldn't make my pants fall. i already have a rx200 which i use when i am back at home.
nb; could you also advise on; which batteries are the best to get right now
thanks in advance


----------



## Attie (21/5/16)

Hi

I bought a Sig 213 on Tuesday, I must admit, its really a good mod and I highly recommend it, worth every cent. If you don't mind waiting there is also a Sig Fuchai 213 releasing some time, same design and board as the Sig 213 just different colors and a lower price if I remember correctly.

The Sig 213 is a small and comfortable mod.

Best batteries would be these, 



I would recommend the LG HG2's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/5/16)

Minikin with pinkies (smasung) is my daily mod at present, gives every function i need and fits in my jean pants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

The Smok H-Priv, 2 battery 220W mod can be had for alot less than R1000. 


Soooooo pretty


----------



## Spydro (21/5/16)

Minikin V1.5 150W TC 



While I currently use LG HG2 3000mAh 20A batts in my TC mods, I'm going to be adding a bunch of AW IMR 3000mAh 20A and PVA ICR 2000mAh 25A to my kit, and maybe some more LG HG2's as well.


----------



## MorneW (21/5/16)

I Have the Sig 213. Absolutely love it. The preheat function works very well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Hi @canocep66 
I have the cuboid and while it has been good to me bear in mind it is quite a heavy device.


----------



## shabbar (21/5/16)

Greyz said:


> The Smok H-Priv, 2 battery 220W mod can be had for alot less than R1000.
> View attachment 54991
> 
> Soooooo pretty



Haven't seen any vendors stocking them?


----------



## stevie g (21/5/16)

Smoke H-Priv will land in a couple of weeks yet. 

Cuboid is not a pocket mod it weighs a lot and is substantial.


----------



## Comfort Vape (25/5/16)

After 2 months use without problems my Cuboid decided to give an error message "Check battery" when firing button is pushed and does not fire. It also show that the batteries is not charged when switched on. I tried all my 3 sets of batteries which was fully charged, which give the same problem? I spoke to Craig from Sir Vape and he suggested that I upgrade the software, which I have done, BUT still the same problem, now it is not usable?
Anyone with any suggestion or can refer me to someone to check and help and repair if need be?


----------



## Chezzig (25/5/16)

Minikin for sure


----------



## zadiac (25/5/16)

Sigelei is a proven and trusted brand. My suggestion is the Sigelei 213W mod. Buy once and buy good.
Batteries. Samsung 25R R5. Proven and trusted. With fakes going around so much I'd stay with the Sammies.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## theyettie (25/5/16)

I've got a Cuboid and got a Sig 213 over the weekend. I absolutely love the 213!!! Nothing wrong with the Cuboid, it's still part of my rotation. The Sig is feature packed and in my opinion built better. There are issues surfacing with some Cuboid 510 connectors. @Comfort Vape this might be the problem you're sitting with if I had to guess.

Go check this out: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/joyetech-cuboid-atomizer-short-bad-510-design-shorting.191483/

Also, read the whole thread and be grateful for ecigssa, those people tear into each other like crazy.


----------



## theyettie (25/5/16)

theyettie said:


> I've got a Cuboid and got a Sig 213 over the weekend. I absolutely love the 213!!! Nothing wrong with the Cuboid, it's still part of my rotation. The Sig is feature packed and in my opinion built better. There are issues surfacing with some Cuboid 510 connectors. @Comfort Vape this might be the problem you're sitting with if I had to guess.
> 
> Go check this out: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/joyetech-cuboid-atomizer-short-bad-510-design-shorting.191483/
> 
> Also, read the whole thread and be grateful for ecigssa, those people tear into each other like crazy.



EDIT: @Comfort Vape I think I'm pointing you in the wrong direction. The issue with the 510 causes that "atomiser short" message. You're batteries probably aren't making contact, I think that Cuboid needs to be opened up. Get your mod back to the Vendor you bought it from. 

Good luck bud, that sucks.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/5/16)

+1 on the Minikin FTW !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

